# Database Discussions > Sybase >  PB vs COM components

## IAM

I developed an aplication in Power Builder 8.0 with COM components on the server (remote components).

Problem: I can connect to the machine but I can´t access to the methods, in this case the method teste_msg.


Client machine:

An Active x window (type = child) with the code:


	integer li_rc
	oleobject nvuo_remote_obj

	nvuo_remote_obj = CREATE oleobject



	li_rc = nvuo_remote_obj.connecttonewremoteobject (&#34;89.1.10.109&#34;, &#34;clsid :Big Grin: 6AC526C-CBA4-453C-A849-4872660D646A&#34 :Wink: 

	if li_rc < 0 then
		st_1.text = &#34;Fail&#34;
		return
	else 
	st_1.text = &#34;Right&#34;
	end if

	st_2.text = nvuo_remote_obj.teste_msg(&#34;primeira frase &#34 :Wink: 


Server side:

I created a component in Power Builder who was trasfered to the server. In the server was created a proxy application to be
installed in the cliente machine.


On the cliente machine when i&#39;m trying to access to the methods:


		PowerBuilder Application Execution Error (R0032)

		Error: Name not found calling exterbal object function teste_msg 
			at line 18 in clicked event of object cb_1 of w_novo_ocx

----------

